# Fragen zu 5.5 EVP



## Alpine Maschine (23. März 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab da ein paar Fragen zum 5.5 EVP.

Mit welchen Gabeln fahrt ihr das Bike? Würde eurer Meinung nach eine 160er, z.B. eine Fox 36 rein passen?

Wie sieht das aus mit den Reifen: Passt ein 2,4er (Big Betty, Maxxis Advantage, Mountain King) durch den Rahmen? Im Handbuch ist nur von 2,25 die Rede.

Merci schon mal


----------



## Tomson (24. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab eine Manitou Nixon (140mm Federweg) in meinem 5.5.
Mir persönlich wäre die 36er etwas zu "fett" für diesen Rahmen, Geschmacksache. Jedoch könnte es Probleme mit Anschlagen der Gabelbrücke am Rahmen geben. Da gibs doch in dem "Tipps und Tricks"-Fred was drüber. Bei meiner Nixon hab ich da keine Probleme.

Reifentechnisch würde max. ~ 70mm Breite passen, jedoch ist dies schon knapp an den Kettenstreben (Schleifen bei Verwindung). Ich  fahre Michelin mit 2.2 oder 2.25 Breite. 2.4" wird evtl etwas knapp, vielleicht weiss jemand mehr?!

Beste Grüße,

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vfsol (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre 'ne Acros Mamba FR mit 140mm Federweg und den FatAlbert 2.35" - passt noch halbwegs vernünftig in den Hinterbau und ist halt ein absolut genialer Reifen...

Ride on!

Volker


----------



## Frog (27. Mai 2008)

Hi,

zu den Reifen:
Fahre den fat albert, von der Breite passt locker ein größerer rein, nur in der Höhe darf nichts dazu kommen. 
Würde evtl. den Minion 2,3 oder den neuen Advantage 2,25 für hinten verwenden.

zu der Gabel:
Hatte mal eine Z1 FR1 ETA 150 drin. Das fuhr sich sehr gut. Könnte mir auch eine FOX 36 vorstellen. Nur leider verlierst Du die Garantie mit Gabeln über 140 mm FW.  Ich würde heute eine PIKE Dual Air einbauen.

Pass aber auf den Steuersatz auf. Es gibt nur 3 Möglichkeiten eine FOX / RS Gabel in ein 5.5 EVP einzubauen:
-der neue HOPE mit dem neuen, 3 mm höheren geschlitzten Konus
-Chris King in Verbindung mit dem VENTANA Konus
- Cane Creek S5 mit der unteren 17 mm Lagerschale.

Grüße


----------

